# Best Capacity 10" or 12" Non Slider Miter Saw



## raycgl (May 27, 2008)

While away on vacation the guys have apparently mangled my 12" dual bevel non sliding miter saw (milwaukee) and I'll need to get another one.

The gangboxes I use for commercial jobs are packed real tight and I don't have the room for a slider. Are there any non-sliders with better than average cut capacity in 10" or 12" that anyone knows of? 

I usually make a jig to raise the piece being cut higher to get the extra inch of cut capacity on 10" saws, any extra vertical cut capacity is always a bonus too.

If there's a 10" saw out there that can get me a 7" crosscut (after the piece is raised up on a piece of 2X..) then I'd probably go for that over a 12" again due to space considerations. If not I'm also considering the hitachi 8 1/2" slider..reasonably small and a solid reputation.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

raycgl said:


> While away on vacation the guys have apparently mangled my 12" dual bevel non sliding miter saw (milwaukee) and I'll need to get another one.
> 
> The gangboxes I use for commercial jobs are packed real tight and I don't have the room for a slider. Are there any non-sliders with better than average cut capacity in 10" or 12" that anyone knows of?
> 
> ...


The kapex takes up as much room as a non slider because the rails are up front. It's a ten inch slider that has the 12 capacity.


----------



## StrongTower (Mar 4, 2010)

Dewalts definitely have the most capacity size for size. If you go with a Hitachi 8 1/2" slider make sure it's the old one, cause the new ones aren't the same thing. Might want to look at Makita's 7 1/2" slider.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

StrongTower said:


> Dewalts definitely have the most capacity size for size. If you go with a Hitachi 8 1/2" slider make sure it's the old one, cause the new ones aren't the same thing. Might want to look at Makita's 7 1/2" slider.


yeah, the newer hitachi 8-1/2" sucksmonkeyballsbigtime! :blink:


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

raycgl said:


> While away on vacation the guys have apparently mangled my 12" dual bevel non sliding miter saw (milwaukee) and I'll need to get another one.
> 
> The gangboxes I use for commercial jobs are packed real tight and I don't have the room for a slider. Are there any non-sliders with better than average cut capacity in 10" or 12" that anyone knows of?
> 
> ...


in with cali on this one. Kapex or Makita Go to there web pages and look under specs you see h x w xp and wt including capacity l.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I bought a non-slider for my first saw to save a few bucks. Immediately sold it because I was always needing more capacity. I would get the slider and figure something out on your gang box. Can't imagine working without the slider, might as well tie one arm behind your back.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

DW716 can cut a 2x10 on a single cut it's a non sliding 12"

Cole


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Cole82 said:


> DW716 can cut a 2x10 on a single cut it's a non sliding 12"
> 
> Cole


really? good to know.

my single bevel will cut a 2x10 but I need to twist the piece up for that last inch.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Yep it has a dual fence so you can cut a 2x10 with out lifting itup. It's also a dual bevel. The dust collection is excellent too. Like I was saying earlier it is just a much better saw all around. 

Cole


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Cole82 said:


> Yep it has a dual fence so you can cut a 2x10 with out lifting itup. It's also a dual bevel. The dust collection is excellent too. Like I was saying earlier it is just a much better saw all around.
> 
> Cole


That is the one I used to own. Isn't it kind of a pain removing the primary fence?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Spencer said:


> That is the one I used to own. Isn't it kind of a pain removing the primary fence?


Yes a little two thumb screws one for each side, but for me I don't cut 2x10's very often:thumbsup:

Cole


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

check out the specs below. about the same size -/+ an inch as the K and about 4lbs lighter. this might be a sleeper of a good saw. I didn't catch the one who posted excellent DC. Can I assume excellent with Vac right? I like it. :thumbsup:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-1...ound-Miter-Saw-DW716/100384716#specifications

or http://www.cpooutlets.com/festool-5...sn561287,default,pd.html?start=3&cgid=festool


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Cole82 said:


> for me I don't cut 2x10's very often:thumbsup:


Me neither. The widest thing I have to cut with any repetition is a 2x6. And gang cutting speeds up the process all the more.


----------



## raycgl (May 27, 2008)

I appreciate the suggestions , the Dewalt 716 looks perfect for us. It looks to have a much better height capacity than the some of the other 12" saws on the job right now and the horizontal capacity is fantastic as well. 

I'm against a slider for a few reasons, #1 gangboxes are expensive and getting a bigger one costs as much as the saw. #2 the weight..we sometimes move to a lot of different rooms #3 I find they get misaligned with misuse more easily..I can't always babysit the saw to make sure it's treated well

Dust collection is a complete non-issue for us, we always cut in unfinished rooms on jobsites or on loading docks/outside..the regular dust bags work fine for the amount of cleanup that is expected of us. I refuse occupied residential jobs..just not my strong suit as far as work goes.


----------



## Foxit (Mar 2, 2013)

My makita LS1011 (if you can find one) has a smaller footprint then my 12" dewalt. It is my daily work horse because it fits in my van.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Foxit said:


> My makita LS1011 (if you can find one) has a smaller footprint then my 12" dewalt. It is my daily work horse because it fits in my van.
> 
> View attachment 96993
> 
> ...


I had one of those makitas - biggest POS saw I owned. :blink:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

bosch has a 8 1/4" slider coming this year... dewalt might have the capacity but the motor is powerful enough.. why the hell do they put such a small motor on 12" saws... its a joke compared to my bosch 4212L.. they run at 700 rpms slower and bog down.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

No one mentioned the Axial Glide Bosch. If you are talking space and capacity. If you are talking weight, well.....

Walk away.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Check into the DeWalt 713 10'' Miter Saw.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

In used to have a delta 12" dual-bevel non-slider that had something like 9-1/2" crosscut capacity IIRC, and zero dust collection! They didn't make them very long, and when dewalt took over, I guess the DW716 was the closest replacement.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

m1911 said:


> I had one of those makitas - biggest POS saw I owned. :blink:


I hated the handle orientation. One thing I like about the 716 is when I grab the handle, the trigger is located in a natural/right place and I can easily reach the blade guard with my thumb.....


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

m1911 said:


> In used to have a delta 12" dual-bevel non-slider that had something like 9-1/2" crosscut capacity IIRC, and zero dust collection! They didn't make them very long, and when dewalt took over, I guess the DW716 was the closest replacement.


I still have one with dual laser's. Great saw, large nested crown capacity also


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

The Delta 36-412 or 36-422 had huge crosscut capacity for a 12" non slider if you can find one... But like m1911 said the dust collection SUCKS and it shoots the dust right into your face. For a non slider the crosscut capacity of this saw was king...the DeWalt DW716 in my opinion is a better more accurate saw and the capacities are close to the Delta.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

When I'm not using my slider this is the saw I use. It's dead accurate and very light and easy to transport


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

MF Custom said:


> The Delta 36-412 or 36-422 had huge crosscut capacity for a 12" non slider if you can find one... But like m1911 said the dust collection SUCKS and it shoots the dust right into your face. For a non slider the crosscut capacity of this saw was king...the DeWalt DW716 in my opinion is a better more accurate saw and the capacities are close to the Delta.


I removed part of the guards, the funky little side flaps at the back, and the Delta sprays much less dust upwards with that part gone. I also hook up my tool activated Fein vac, and sometimes add a Chop Shop hood too. From dust fountain, to tolerable with that set up.

My Delta is the 36-412. Not only will it cut a 2x10, but it will cut all the way through on a 45º bevel, and cuts 7-3/4" crown nested... More than an inch larger than Dewalt's 716 or the Kapex. Also cuts 6-3/4" base standing.

For some jobs, the Delta is still the saw to have.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

basswood said:


> I removed part of the guards, the funky little side flaps at the back, and the Delta sprays much less dust upwards with that part gone. I also hook up my tool activated Fein vac, and sometimes add a Chop Shop hood too. From dust fountain, to tolerable with that set up.
> 
> My Delta is the 36-412. Not only will it cut a 2x10, but it will cut all the way through on a 45º bevel, and cuts 7-3/4" crown nested... More than an inch larger than Dewalt's 716 or the Kapex. Also cuts 6-3/4" base standing.
> 
> For some jobs, the Delta is still the saw to have.


I have one also, they were recalled for a crack developing on the neck. I don't want to give mine up so I kept it and check it regularly. 
When I called delta at the time the replacement was a Dewalt 715 I believe. But I had to pay the postage to ship the old one back.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

basswood said:


> My Delta is the 36-412.


https://www.finewoodworking.com/tool-guide/product-finder/delta-12-in-compound-miter-saw-36-412.aspx


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

rrk said:


> I have one also, they were recalled for a crack developing on the neck. I don't want to give mine up so I kept it and check it regularly.
> When I called delta at the time the replacement was a Dewalt 715 I believe. But I had to pay the postage to ship the old one back.


Yeah, I know someone whose saw developed the crack and traded to the DeWalt.

I have not opened up the saw, but it looks like a worm drive arrangement. That might create more torque than any other miter saw. They might not have anticipated that difference in the force applied to the structure.

Could just be how heavy the thing is, especially if it is bouncing around in a truck. Might fair just fine in a shop environment, which is where mine spends 99% of the time.


----------



## raycgl (May 27, 2008)

We ended up getting the Hitachi 12" dual bevel non-slider when it was on sale at Lowes for less than $200 new, it's a nice and accurate saw capable of mitering tall base well which is what we needed it for. It is quite heavy though and I find we are using our 10" Dewalt single bevel non-slider saw for most everything. 

The cross cut capacity on the Dewalt is by far the best of the 10" saws and when using a 2X underneath the board being cut it is quite impressive. It is also accurate with nice positive engagement on non-standard angle cuts.


----------

